# دورة Autocad Structural Detailing م/هانى محمد شحاته (هندسة الزقازيق)



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (28 يوليو 2012)

*فى هذا الجزء سوف نتعرض لشرح البرنامج الهندسى AutoCad Structral Detailing 2012
**


*​*وهذا البرنامج خاص بالمهندسين المدنى ( الإنشائيين ).
البرنامج هو أحد إصدارات شركة أوتوديسك المعروفة طبعا ً. 
كما أحب ان أوضح انه فى هذه الدورة بإذن الله تعالى لن نتعرض لقشور من البرنامج ولكن بإذن الله سنتناول كافة التفاصيل داخل هذا البرنامج إن شاء الله تعالى.

يمكنكم متابعة خواص البرنامج ومميزاته وتعليمه أيضا ً من خلال الدروس التى ستقدم تباعا ً بإذن الله 
رابط المحاضرات على اليوتيوب
AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 _ محاضرة 1 جزء 1-2 - YouTube
AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 _ محاضرة 1 جزء 2-2 - YouTube
AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 _ محاضرة 2 جزء 1-2 - YouTube
AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 _ محاضرة 2 جزء 2-2 - YouTube
AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 _ محاضرة 3 - YouTubeتم رفع الدروس كاملة على موقع اليوتيوب بعد عمل مونتاج لها بحيث تنال رضا حضراتكم - وواجب الشكر علينا على من ساعد فى هذا العمل - وشارك بمجهوده ووقته- كما أنه رفض أن نذكر إسمه أو نوجه له شكر - فلزم ان نشكره جميعاً على ما بذله من جهد - شكرا للعضو المحترم
وسنوافيكم بإذن الله برابط اليوتيوب لجميع الدروس
ASD-FORMWORK
المحاضرة الأولى : 01- ASD- Formwork Drawings | General Description of the Program - YouTube
المحاضرة الثانية - جزء أول: 02- ASD- Formwork Drawings | Export the element position with 3 methods - part1/2 - YouTube
المحاضرة الثانية جزء ثانى : 02- ASD- Formwork Drawings | Export the element position with 3 methods - part2/2 - YouTube
المحاضرة الثالثة جزء أول : 03- ASD- Formwork Drawings | Definition of basic structure elements - part1/4 - YouTube
المحاضرة الثالثة جزء ثانى : 03- ASD- Formwork Drawings | Definition of basic structure elements - part2/4 - YouTube
المحاضرة الثالثة جزء ثالث : 03- ASD- Formwork Drawings | Definition of basic structure elements - part3/4 - YouTube
المحاضرة الثالثة جزء رابع : 03- ASD- Formwork Drawings | Definition of basic structure elements - part4/4 - YouTube
المحاضرة الرابعة : 04- ASD- Formwork Drawings | Element Description - YouTube
المحاضرة الخامسة جزء أول : 05- ASD- Formwork Drawings | Styles of element graphic display - part1 - YouTube
ASD-REINFORCEMENT
المحاضرة الأولى: 01- ASD- Reinforcement | General Description of the Program - YouTube
المحاضرة الثانية : 02- ASD- Reinforcement | Drawing Scale & Preferences - YouTube
Answer The Questions 
الحلقة الأولى : 01- AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 - Questions answer - YouTube
APPLICATION ON ASD-FORMWORK

01- AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 - Applications of the program - YouTube


وتم رفع الدروس مرة أخرى كاملة على موقع الميديا فير بإذن الله 
أولاً : الجزء الأول من البرنامج ASD - FormWork
​http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?w8is8f411ihiqb2
02- Export the element position with 3 methods Part 1.mp4
02- Export the element position with 3 methods Part 2.mp4
04- Definition of basic structure elements.wmv
04-part2-Definition of Basic Structure Elements - Definition of planes.wmv
04-Patr3 Definition of Basci Structure Elements - Definition of Prefabricated Element-1.wmv
NEW 04-Patr3 Definition of Basci Structure Elements - Definition of Prefabricated Element-2.wmv
05-Element Description.wmv
06-part 1-Styles of element graphic display.wmv

ولكى يكتمل الموضوع بإذن الله هذا رابط تعليم برنامج AutoCAd 3D للمهندس محمد فتحى شرح أكتر من رائع الحقيقة لكى نستطيع أن نربط بين البرنامج الذى نحن بصدده وخاصة فى موضوع الـ Prefabricated Elements كما ذكرت أن يحتاج لأن تكون متمرسا ً فى الـ 3D
وإنتظروا إن شاء الله رابط الجزء الثانى من حلقة الـ Prefabricated Elements
رابط تعليم أوتوكاد 2011 - 3D- مهندس محمد فتحى - منقول
​
4shared - My 4shared - shared folder - free file sharing and storage

ثانياً : الجزء الثانى من البرنامج ASD- Reinforcement

المحاضرة الأولى
​Lecture 1- General Description of the Program.wmvالمحاضرة الثانية
​Lecture 2- Drawing Scale + Prefrences.wmv



منقول من:

طريق الجرافيك​*
===============

جزء سادس
06- ASD- Formwork Drawings | Options Available in the Menu - YouTube
Options Available in the Menu.mp4


----------



## red bired (28 يوليو 2012)

please uploaded on our site


----------



## doha_4all (28 يوليو 2012)

تمنع ادارة المنتدى وضع الروابط الدعائيه لمنتديات اخرى 
نرجو وضع روابط الحلقات 
​


----------



## doha_4all (28 يوليو 2012)

وهذا البرنامج خاص بالمهندسين المدنى ( الإنشائيين ).
البرنامج هو أحد إصدارات شركة أوتوديسك المعروفة طبعا . 
كما أحب ان أوضح انه فى هذه الدورة بإذن الله تعالى لن نتعرض لقشور من البرنامج ولكن بإذن الله سنتناول كافة التفاصيل داخل هذا البرنامج إن شاء الله تعالى.
يمكنكم متابعة خواص البرنامج ومميزاته وتعليمه أيضا من خلال الدروس التى ستقدم تباعا بإذن الله 
وتم رفع الدروس كاملة على موقع الميديا فير بإذن الله 
أولا : الجزء الأول من البرنامج ASD - FormWork

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?w8is8f411ihiqb2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wq7hb5ki337alck
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gg17b65jdgy3ggh
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7nd6lug96cr272m
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?u9jq93t1sdyt6qz
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?iqzn318c2xh3zni
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lk0ysqn93212r85
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cz2qwq4z0d3ebay
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hgcu6ugjsc2c1rj​ 
ثانيا : الجزء الثانى من البرنامج ASD- Reinforcement

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?72v38t7nrcw2j24
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gzao8xccror1otv​الموضوع منقول -


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (29 يوليو 2012)

تم وضع الروابط في المشاركة , شكرا على التنويه​


----------



## amrcivil (29 يوليو 2012)

thank you


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (30 يوليو 2012)

*نرجو التثبيت من الإدارة لكي تعم الفائدة *​


----------



## tanyaaladol (30 يوليو 2012)

يسلمو مشكورين كثير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mlo5ia (30 يوليو 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يوليو 2012)

Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous قال:


> *نرجو التثبيت من الإدارة لكي تعم الفائدة *​



الموضوع للتثبيت
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (30 يوليو 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الموضوع للتثبيت
> جزاكم الله خيرا



*شكرا أخونا خالد على المتابعة *​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (31 يوليو 2012)

*من اول حلقة شكل الشرح هيكون وافى 

بس ياريت لو روابط للبرنامج *​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (31 يوليو 2012)

32 bit only (1gb DVD):
------------------------------



https://rapidshare.com/files/317568...DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.softarchive.net.Z01


https://rapidshare.com/files/403753...DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.softarchive.net.ZIP

----------------------------------------------------------------------

32 + 64 Bit (each separated):
----------------------------------


جصريا عملاق الرسومات الهندسية الغنى عن التعريف AUTODESK AUTOCAD STRUCTURAL DETAILING V2013 للنواتين x86/x64 على اكثر من سيرفر - منتديات ماي ايجي


or


asd2013_x32.iso download Extabit.com - file hosting
asd2013_x64.iso download Extabit.com - file hosting​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (31 يوليو 2012)

*أرجو من الإدارة التثبيت في أرشيف الفيديوهات الخاص بالملتقى*​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (31 يوليو 2012)

*على ما اعتقد ان الدورة مكملتش لسة *​


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (1 أغسطس 2012)

رائع


----------



## المهندس الامين (2 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوان انا حملت البرنامج من موقع الشركة ونصبته على حاسبتي ولكنه تجريبي فياحبذا اجد عند احدكم كراك التفعيل مع شرح طريقة التفعيل لويندوز7 32بت وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## mhmdslmon (3 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## mhmdslmon (3 أغسطس 2012)

لك خالص الدعوات الصادقات أخونا خالد ورمضان كريم عليكم جميعا


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (3 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 أغسطس 2012)

جهود مبارك بها في شهر الخير و الغفران شهر رمضان :: تقبل الله صيامكم و طاعاتكم و جعل الله عز و حل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم و وفقكم و زادكم علما خدمة لزملائكم المهندسين العرب

شكرا لك من اعماق قلبي


----------



## eng.ahmed mai (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م-خالد (11 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## rammah (16 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## يرشلوني (18 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad mounir (20 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم ايدك ياهندسه .... بجد شرح تحفه ماشاء الله وبتابع معاك حلقه حلقه ....جزاك الله عنا كل الخير وزادك الله تعالي من العلم

ملحوظه : شديد الشكر والامتنان لمعيدين هندسه الزقازيق علي مجهودهم الاكثر من رائع معانا ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد على عطيه (21 أغسطس 2012)

شديد الشكر والامتنان لمعيدين هندسه الزقازيق علي مجهودهم الاكثر من رائع معانا ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamada_top1 (26 أغسطس 2012)

هو الموضوع اكتمل لحد كده ولا لسه شغال في الشرح انا اعرف ان لسه في قسم الاستيل و قسم الخرسانه المسلحه متشرحش بكامله... رجاء الرد للتوضوح


----------



## mhmd suliman (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ....


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس 81 (31 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم اولا
وفقكم الله وزاد من عطائكم


----------



## mahdysaber (31 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## Basem Rajjoub (3 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلا الأستاذ هاني...راااائع....شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لم الاحظ وجود الجزء الآخر من البرنامج.اقصد steel modeling and printout tutorials
هل هذا تقصير ام لا يوجد من يقدم هذه الدروس؟؟


----------



## aboaabd2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي على الدروس


----------



## hamzeaziz (10 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you a lot


----------



## mandolinable (10 سبتمبر 2012)

اولا الف شكر على مجهودك ..ثانيا باعتبارى السنه دى اولى مدنى هل الكورس ده يفيدنى دلوقتى


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (10 سبتمبر 2012)

mandolinable قال:


> اولا الف شكر على مجهودك ..ثانيا باعتبارى السنه دى اولى مدنى هل الكورس ده يفيدنى دلوقتى



*أعتقد يا بشمهندس إن الكورس ده هيفيدك بعد متوصل سنة ثالثة مدني ,ويفضل تستعرضه بعد ما تتعلم الرسم بالأوتوكاد*​


----------



## ahmed7788 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مهندس احمد شكرا على مجهوك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
مهندس هانى جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ده رابط لحلقة جديدة


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (20 سبتمبر 2012)

وده رابط مقدمة للحلقة الجديدة


----------



## amr awad (7 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## Eng.esraaa (12 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح رااائع بس انا عاوزه لينكات احمل منها البرنامج نفسه اجيبها منين


----------



## كرم عطية (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح رااائع بس انا عاوز لينكات احمل منها البرنامج نفسه اجيبها منين بليزززززز ياهندسة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم اضافة جزء سادس من الدورة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwknrnNeD6A&feature=youtu.be
Options Available in the Menu.mp4

جزى الله من دلنا عليه خير الجزاء


----------



## genie01 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن ملفات تعليمية للبرنامج


----------



## genie01 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن اعادة رفع على mediafire

​[h=1]AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 - Questions answer 
&
Applications
[/h]


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (17 أكتوبر 2012)

genie01 قال:


> ممكن اعادة رفع على mediafire
> 
> ​*AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 - Questions answer
> &
> ...



Application 1.part1.rar
Application 1.part2.rar

الرد على الاسئلة -حلقة 1.wmv


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## شامل مجيد (25 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله في جهودكم ونشكر سعيكم في تبسيط وتوصيل العلم للجميع


----------



## ThatGuy (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## mostafa sharf (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ولك ياهندسة 
واتمني لو اي عضو عنده برنامج الاتوكاد 2012 أو 2013علي WIN7-64 bit 

ينزله مشكورا لصعوبة تحميله من المواقع الاخري .


----------



## mostafa sharf (10 نوفمبر 2012)

عند الضغط على الرابط يعطي الملف غير موجود نرجو تحديث الرابط يابشمهندس احمد مشكورا"



32 bit only (1gb DVD):
------------------------------




What is this?





 DAP Link Checker
 Name:*AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.softarchive.net.Z01*Size:700.00 MBURL:https://rapidshare.com/fi...2-ISO.softarchive.net.Z01StatusAvailableMore ▼
_Download *with DAP*_

 

SettingsReport this linkDisable for this session only 




https://rapidshare.com/files/3175680...rchive.net.Z01



What is this?




 DAP Link Checker
 Name:*AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.STRUCTURAL.DETAILING.V2013.WIN32-ISO.softarchive.net.ZIP*Size:381.40 MBURL:https://rapidshare.com/fi...2-ISO.softarchive.net.ZIPStatusAvailableMore ▼
_Download *with DAP*_

 

SettingsReport this linkDisable for this session only 




https://rapidshare.com/files/4037533...rchive.net.ZIP

----------------------------------------------------------------------

32 + 64 Bit (each separated):
----------------------------------


جصريا عملاق الرسومات الهندسية الغنى عن التعريف AUTODESK AUTOCAD STRUCTURAL DETAILING V2013 للنواتين x86/x64 على اكثر من سيرفر - منتديات ماي ايجي


or



What is this?




 DAP Link Checker
 Name:*Unknown*Size:URL:http://extabit.com/file/2...7c9tcdm1c/asd2013_x32.isoStatusPendingMore ▼
_Download *with DAP*_

 

SettingsReport this linkDisable for this session only 




asd2013_x32.iso download Extabit.com - file hosting

What is this?




 DAP Link Checker
 Name:*Unknown*Size:URL:http://extabit.com/file/2...7c9tcdm1s/asd2013_x64.isoStatusPendingMore ▼
_Download *with DAP*_

 

SettingsReport this linkDisable for this session only 




asd2013_x64.iso download Extabit.com - file hosting​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جاري رفع الروابط​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (14 نوفمبر 2012)

Part 1:

DepositFiles

Part 2 :

DepositFiles

or

Auto_Structural_x86_x64_201…rar (3,03 GB) - uploaded.to



عذرا لكبر حجم الروابط
​


----------



## باسندوة (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## باسندوة (30 نوفمبر 2012)

بصراحة شرح رائع جدا جدا


----------



## nawalid6 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد ان انتهيت من مسقط القواعد علي الريفيت هل يمكنني تصدير لبرنامج Auto cad Structural D
وذلك لعمل تفاصيل التسليح وال B B S​


----------



## eng mahmoud bakr (3 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحت عاوز لينك احمل منه البرنامج


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك


----------



## jojolove (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع 
وارجو المتابعة
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## eng/meshal (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه مجهود رائع جداااا

عاوز اي رابط لتحميل البرنامج بشكل مباشر


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكرا شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا شكرا على هذة المشاركة​


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحت عاوز لينك احمل منه البرنامج


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## shooshoo al-zajali (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور ع الموضوع الرائع انا ابحث رابط برنامج tedds لانه حاليا نستخدمه ف درستنا


----------



## eng.mahmoudelkayal (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## aburashid (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في علمك


----------



## engkhaled20 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبوركتم


----------



## محمد سنبله (31 ديسمبر 2012)

رائع


----------



## محمد سنبله (31 ديسمبر 2012)

اتمني التوفيق


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (31 ديسمبر 2012)

سمعت نص الحلقات مطلعتش بحاجات كتيرة لكن اتمنى التوفيق للمهندس صاحب المهجود والشرح ونفع الله به


----------



## هيثم محمد على (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطية درويش (3 يناير 2013)

موضوع قيم ومجهود رائع
لكم مني كامل التقدير وخالص الشكر


----------



## mr7h1 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ديما علاء (21 يناير 2013)

شكرا لكم .. بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## sho3eb9 (27 يناير 2013)

شكرااا


----------



## emp.egypt (28 يناير 2013)

thank you​


----------



## زيد شاكر (28 يناير 2013)

الكلمات تعجز عن الشكر والتقدير
الف تحية لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل
اخوكم المهندس زيد عبد المهدي شاكر
العراق


----------



## m_elmsry84 (29 يناير 2013)

مشكووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسراء اسامه (2 فبراير 2013)

رائع


----------



## mohammedkamal36 (5 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## anass81 (10 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع 

مع الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## احمد غنيم (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## احمد غنيم (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## امل محمد فارس (9 فبراير 2015)

مجهود جميييييل
جزاك الله كل خير


----------

